# How do you not get caught wearing shoe lifts?



## norwoodreaper (Aug 16, 2019)

Say you get into bedroom with girl and she notice u look shorter when u take shoes off, what then? srs question


----------



## Deleted member 2378 (Aug 16, 2019)

norwoodreaper said:


> Say you get into bedroom with girl and she notice u look shorter when u take shoes off, what then? srs question



What type of subhuman use shoes lift ?


----------



## AspiringChad (Aug 16, 2019)

Intricate pants


----------



## norwoodreaper (Aug 16, 2019)

IngloriousBastard said:


> What type of subhuman use shoes lift ?


im going to use them. im 5 9


----------



## AccountName3190 (Aug 16, 2019)

She won’t notice unless
A. You’re only taller than her with lifts
B. You wear lifts that add like 2”+

If the height difference between you and the girl is very large then she probably won’t notice


----------



## norwoodreaper (Aug 16, 2019)

AccountName3190 said:


> She won’t notice unless
> A. You’re only taller than her with lifts
> B. You wear lifts that add like 2”+
> 
> If the height difference between you and the girl is very large then she probably won’t notice


i plan on doing the second
whats the point if it onl adds an inch


----------



## BigBiceps (Aug 16, 2019)

norwoodreaper said:


> Say you get into bedroom with girl and she notice u look shorter when u take shoes off, what then? srs question


Well put them inside your socks


----------



## Asnep (Aug 16, 2019)

cope


----------



## AccountName3190 (Aug 16, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> Well put them inside your socks


actual 200 iq


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 16, 2019)

I'm considering this is well. I'm planning to meet this girl who is 5'2 and unfortunately I'm only 5'8. 

Would it be worth it wearing 1 inch or 1.5 inch lifts? I don't know if I could handle being found out as a manlet because I already wear air max so this would make me like 5'10.5-11


----------



## AccountName3190 (Aug 16, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> I'm considering this is well. I'm planning to meet this girl who is 5'2 and unfortunately I'm only 5'8.
> 
> Would it be worth it wearing 1 inch or 1.5 inch lifts? I don't know if I could handle being found out as a manlet because I already wear air max so this would make me like 5'10.5-11


she's not going to notice if you wear 1.5 inch lifts when theres already a 6 inch difference..


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 16, 2019)

AccountName3190 said:


> she's not going to notice if you wear 1.5 inch lifts when theres already a 6 inch difference..


Idk I think 1.5 inches is pretty noticeable man, especially considering when I'm only 6 inches taller.. Idk but I'd notice but I post on PSL forums so I think it's a bit different, I'll probably get them though


----------



## Redrighthand (Aug 16, 2019)

females are dumb


----------



## norwoodreaper (Aug 16, 2019)

Redrighthand said:


> females are dumb


not when it comes to perceiving a mans true genetic quality


----------



## middayshowers (Aug 16, 2019)

Wear a 1 inch height sole insert, don’t wear elevator shoes because they look like shitty dad shoes. If you’re in a bed with a girl she isn’t going to notice that you’re now 2 inches shorter jfl, don’t be high inhib


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 16, 2019)

It's called 'don't be a brainlet', so unfortunately that's most of the userbase here ruled out.

There's no concievable scenario that you could ever be WORSE off by wearing lifts when you're sub 6ft. At the absolute worst case scenario, it provides no benefit but also no negative.


----------



## Slob (Aug 16, 2019)

Never go above 2cm of gained height. Shoe lifts are supposed to be a slight bonus. For example wearing lifts to be 6'0" if you're 5'11".

Anything more than that and your shoes will look odd, your gait will be odd, people will be able to tell after a while and there are legit health consequences down the line. You're not going to get away with frauding 5'11" - 6'1" if you're 5'8". Forget about that shit unless you want to be seen as a clown.

I'm 182cm (just under 6'0") and wear 1-2cm lifts on top of my regular 2-3cm shoes to be a solid 6'0". Anything more than that and my shoes don't look right and it gets uncomfortable after 30 minutes of walking. My rule is generally no more than 4cm of height gained from shoes. Even 5cm is too much and things get much worse with that extra centimeter. Walking becomes much more painful, shoes start looking odd etc.

Lately I mostly wear desert and chukka boots with 1.5cm lifts (around half an inch.) The boots themselves add exactly 2.5cm and it's 4cm overall with the small lifts. My shoes look no different and I get to fraud legit 6'0", even 6'1" in the morning. I'll do this shit for the rest of my life. It's free height with no negative side effects.


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Aug 16, 2019)

Tape them to your feet and never take off socks just lol


----------



## LDNPari (Aug 16, 2019)

Post which shoe lifts you boyos bought ITT, which ones are most comfy and which shoes do you wear them in (has to be high tops right?)


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 16, 2019)

Slob said:


> Never go above 2cm of gained height. Shoe lifts are supposed to be a slight bonus. For example wearing lifts to be 6'0" if you're 5'11".
> 
> Anything more than that and your shoes will look odd, your gait will be odd, people will be able to tell after a while and there are legit health consequences down the line. You're not going to get away with frauding 5'11" - 6'1" if you're 5'8". Forget about that shit.
> 
> ...



The idea isn't to wear them when you go grocery shopping, you obviously only wear them for specific occasions to maximise your chances of getting laid. Basically, just wear them on dates.

You can get away with frauding 3 inches - use 7cm lifts (which actually provide a 5cm height gain) and 4.5cm platform boots (which actually provide a 2.5cm gain above and beyond what normal shoes provide). There's your 7.5cm, or 3 inches. Did this in Eastern Europe, and had plenty of success with it.


----------



## Slob (Aug 16, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> The idea isn't to wear them when you go grocery shopping, you obviously only wear them for specific occasions to maximise your chances of getting laid. Basically, just wear them on dates.


Right, but my small lifts are so comfortable and invisible that it doesn't really matter. I might as well always wear them because no one will ever find out. It's free height. 1.5cm might not be much, but it's a small advantage with no negative consequences.


itsOVER said:


> You can get away with frauding 3 inches - use 7cm lifts (which actually provide a 5cm height gain)


I disagree. I tried massive lifts before and it was a joke. I realize insoles advertised as 7cm really only give you 4-5cm which is still massive.
I don't understand how anyone can wear that shit and not look like a total retard.
Your shoes look bulky and odd, you can't run which is a huge disadvantage if shit goes down and you can barely walk normally. Even with high top shoes/boots, your heel will be slipping out or be close to slipping out. Forget about low and mid top shoes altogether with 2+cm insoles. 

With small lifts that I use it's like you're not even wearing them. You can run normally and no one suspects a thing.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Aug 16, 2019)

If she asks anything you be brazen about it: "Yeah, I wear lifts, because being taller is better. Why wouldn't I? Durr."


----------



## LDNPari (Aug 16, 2019)

OCDMaxxing said:


> If she asks anything you be brazen about it: "Yeah, I wear lifts, because being taller is better. Why wouldn't I? Durr."



High IQ, owning shit is high T


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 16, 2019)

Just wear height frauding shoes to 5'10" and you'll be good. Air Forces and Air Max 97s are good.

At 5'11" you start to get iffy so I wouldn't recommend that. A inch difference won't be noticable.




turkproducer said:


> I'm considering this is well. I'm planning to meet this girl who is 5'2 and unfortunately I'm only 5'8.
> 
> Would it be worth it wearing 1 inch or 1.5 inch lifts? I don't know if I could handle being found out as a manlet because I already wear air max so this would make me like 5'10.5-11


Your height doesn't matter at this point. You have a 6 inch boost on her. If the height difference between a guy and a girl is more than 5 inches it doesn't matter anymore. Your face and personalitee matters at this point.

Gl with the girl.


OCDMaxxing said:


> If she asks anything you be brazen about it: "Yeah, I wear lifts, because being taller is better. Why wouldn't I? Durr."


Legit son. It shows your low inhib and don't care.


----------



## AccountName3190 (Aug 16, 2019)

Slob said:


> Right, but my small lifts are so comfortable and invisible that it doesn't really matter. I might as well always wear them because no one will ever find out. It's free height. 1.5cm might not be much, but it's a small advantage with no negative consequences.
> 
> I disagree. I tried massive lifts before and it was a joke. I realize insoles advertised as 7cm really only give you 4-5cm which is still massive.
> I don't understand how anyone can wear that shit and not look like a total retard.
> ...


What lifts do you use?


----------



## Slob (Aug 16, 2019)

LDNPari said:


> Post which shoe lifts you boyos bought ITT, which ones are most comfy and which shoes do you wear them in


I bought some generic, but very comfortable lifts at first and that was a few years ago. Pic related (first pic). They're generic Chinese made insoles, but they're much better than many other chink insoles because they're wide and perfect for western/euro feet. These lifts are around 10 euros. They're also very durable. Some other chinese insoles I tried were ridiculously small/thin, basically unusable unless you're 5'0".

Later I realized I looked like a clown wearing the full stack and decided to only use the bottom part of the lifts (the thing that attaches to the main large insoles). I cut off the little nubs so I can use them. They're surprisingly comfortable and extremely durable because they're made of tough rubber-like material.

The small detachable insoles are absolutely perfect for desert boots, boots in general and some dress shoes. They're quite firm, but comfortable and they don't take up much space in shoes because they're not the full type, but they're still long enough to be comfortable.

They're 1.5cm in thickness when measured and they give you around 1.2cm of actual height. In order to get 1.5cm of height all I did was add cut off pieces of regular insoles from some of my old winter/work boots to get those extra 3mm of height. I have 3 pairs of these insoles and I only bought them for those small detachable insoles. I don't use the big/main ones at all.

The second type of insoles I have are these small 1.7cm ones that I use in my Nike sneakers. They're very soft and comfortable and they give me around 1-1.2cm of height. I only use these in shoes that already give me around 2.8-3cm of height (many Nike and Adidas sneakers.)
I always aim for exactly 4cm of overall height gained from shoes and insoles combined. Assuming the average male shoe adds 2.5cm of height (it's probably closer to 2 or 2.25cm) then I have at least a 1.5cm advantage over other men on average. That's not bad and it bumps me up to a legit 6'0" and weak 6'1" guy. Again, there's no major downsides to this. It's free height.

I never wear flat sneakers because I can't comfortably wear 2.5cm insoles. Flat shoes generally give you around 1.5cm of height so I'd need 2.5cm insoles. Keep in mind to get 2.5cm from insoles you actually need to buy insoles advertised as 4cm. Generally you only get around 60% of the actual advertised height because of the slope and compression.


----------



## LDNPari (Aug 16, 2019)

Slob said:


> I bought some generic, but very comfortable lifts at first and that was a few years ago. Pic related (first pic). They're generic Chinese made insoles, but they're much better than many other chink insoles because they're wide and perfect for western/euro feet. They're also very durable. Some other chinese insoles I tried were ridiculously small/thin, basically unusable unless you're 5'0".
> 
> Later I realized I looked like a clown wearing the full stack and decided to only use the bottom part of the lifts (the thing that attaches to the main large insoles). I cut off the little nubs so I can use them. These lifts are around 10 euros.
> 
> ...




High IQ post bro, links to the insoles you buy?


----------



## Slob (Aug 16, 2019)

LDNPari said:


> High IQ post bro, links to the insoles you buy?


It's autistic as fuck and I'm aware of that, but I just want to be a solid 6'0" guy and I found a perfect way to achieve that.
Here's a link to the first pair:



This is EU Amazon so if you're not in EU, just search "superinsoles insoles" and you'll find these somewhere.

Again, wearing the full stack is impossible to pull off unless you want to look like an actual retard. I suggest only wearing the thicker insole or do what I do and only use the smaller insole in shoes that actually look good. Who the fuck even wears sneakers any more other than manchildren and fat fucks?
Get a pair of nice basic bitch desert or chukka boots, put the small insoles in and maybe add some regular insoles from your other boots and enjoy your 1.5cm height advantage over other men. Even with the small insoles it will never be as comfortable as not wearing any insoles. Just keep that in mind. At least you can still run and walk normally, but expect some discomfort after a few hours of walking. Trust me, shit gets much worse with larger insoles. There's a huge difference in comfort and appearance going from 1.5cm of height gained to 2cm for example.

This is the second pair:








US $8.82 5% OFF|Elino Silicone Gel Invisible Height Increase Insoles Breathable Mesh Heel Spur Pad Lift Taller Foot Care Shoe Sole Elevator|Insoles| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




You can choose the size (1.7, 2.2, 3cm.)


Don't trust any of these dumbasses telling you to wear big lifts. They look like clowns with Kingdom Hearts shoes. If shit goes down they're fucked because they can't run properly.


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 16, 2019)

Slob said:


> Right, but my small lifts are so comfortable and invisible that it doesn't really matter. I might as well always wear them because no one will ever find out. It's free height. 1.5cm might not be much, but it's a small advantage with no negative consequences.
> 
> I disagree. I tried massive lifts before and it was a joke. I realize insoles advertised as 7cm really only give you 4-5cm which is still massive.
> I don't understand how anyone can wear that shit and not look like a total retard.
> ...



You don't wear normal trainers if you're using 7cm lifts. You wear high boots, so there's no danger of your heel slipping out. I wore these: https://www.drmartens.com/uk/en_gb/p/15265100

Of course, you can't run and walking isn't very comfortable either. Both of these issues however can be mitigated by choosing a date scenario that won't require you to do much of either. I've no idea why you'd ever be running on a date. If you meet at a cafe, or at the movies or something like that, you won't have to do much walking.


----------



## Slob (Aug 16, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> You don't wear normal trainers if you're using 7cm lifts. You wear high boots, so there's no danger of your heel slipping out. I wore these: https://www.drmartens.com/uk/en_gb/p/15265100
> 
> Of course, you can't run and walking isn't very comfortable either. Both of these issues however can be mitigated by choosing a date scenario that won't require you to do much of either. I've no idea why you'd ever be running on a date. If you meet at a cafe, or at the movies or something like that, you won't have to do much walking.


Bro it's fine if you do this and no one can stop you, but I'm just giving you advice. Stop before you embarrass yourself. If you do this, you look like a clown.

Trust me, people can tell there's something going on with your shoes and people who spend time around you are noticing your bulky shoes. You're stuffing seven fucking centimeters of material into your shoes. It doesn't matter if they're high top boots/shoes, it looks fucked. You might think you're walking normally, but humans are really good at noticing small things like a slightly odd gait. It's not even about the gait, though. Such large lifts make the shoes visibly bulky from the front and side because of the unnatural steepness and shape. It almost makes you look like you're on stilts. It also completely ruins shoe aesthetics.

It's not worth it imo, but do whatever you want. I understand gaining that much height can be tempting, but you have to be honest with yourself. Even just removing a few cm can improve this a lot. Instead of 7cm, try 4cm (2.5cm of height added.) That's a full inch. It's a decent amount and a nice advantage to have. You can also run and you don't look like a complete clown.



itsOVER said:


> I've no idea why you'd ever be running on a date. If you meet at a cafe, or at the movies or something like that, you won't have to do much walking.


Shit can go down at any time. Someone jumps you and you have to run, having to run in general for various reasons, a shooter going ER, a vehicle going your way and you have to quickly run out of the way etc. I know it's rare, but it happens. Being able to run is important.


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 16, 2019)

norwoodreaper said:


> Say you get into bedroom with girl and she notice u look shorter when u take shoes off, what then? srs question





itsOVER said:


> 4 ways it can go:
> 
> 1) She doesn't care about your height. You get the lay.
> 
> ...


----------



## Slob (Aug 16, 2019)

Don't be one of these clowns.


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 16, 2019)

Slob said:


> Bro it's fine if you do this and no one can stop you, but I'm just giving you advice. Stop before you embarrass yourself. If you do this, you look like a clown.
> 
> Trust me, people can tell there's something going on with your shoes and people who spend time around you are noticing your bulky shoes. You're stuffing seven fucking centimeters of material into your shoes. It doesn't matter if they're high top boots/shoes, it looks fucked. You might think you're walking normally, but humans are really good at noticing small things like a slightly odd gait. It's not even about the gait, though. Such large lifts make the shoes visibly bulky from the front and side because of the unnatural steepness and shape. It also completely ruins shoe aesthetics.
> 
> ...



And I'm just giving you 'advice' that it works perfectly fine. Or at least, in my experience (which is all anyone can offer) is that it works fine. It worked well enough to fuck 5 girls in EE, including two that were taller than me (taller than me without the lifts/boots I mean).

No, I won't just 'trust you', because my experience is the complete and total opposite. You can just 'trust me' that no one notices, ok?

As for the last paragraph, just lol. By the same logic the even safer choice is not to leave your house at all.


----------



## Slob (Aug 16, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> it works perfectly fine.


It's not perfectly fine and you know it. You're coping, literally.


itsOVER said:


> It worked well enough to fuck 5 girls in EE, including two that were taller than me (taller than me without the lifts/boots I mean).


You're telling me you essentially fucked hookers and your kingdom hearts looking shoes helped you? You don't need lifts to fuck prostitutes. I'm Eastern European, I know what I'm talking about. Let me guess, Ukraine? The poorest fucking country in Europe. All you need to do is show up there as a westerner and you'll get sex.


itsOVER said:


> No, I won't just 'trust you',


You won't because you're delusional.


itsOVER said:


> You can just 'trust me' that no one notices, ok?






>bro no one notices my 3" lifts I swear bro


itsOVER said:


> As for the last paragraph, just lol. By the same logic the even safer choice is not to leave your house at all.


You literally can't run. A basic human function and you can't do it. Think about that, dumbass. You'll get fucked one day and you'll remember my autistic posts.


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 16, 2019)

Slob said:


> It's not perfectly fine and you know it. You're coping, literally.
> 
> You're telling me you essentially fucked hookers and your kingdom hearts looking shoes helped you? You don't need lifts to fuck prostitutes. I'm Eastern European, I know what I'm talking about. Let me guess, Ukraine? The poorest fucking country in Europe. All you need to do is show up there as a westerner and you'll get sex.
> 
> ...



I knew it boyo, I just knew you'd jump up and say cope.

"Mummy, mummy, look I won! I said cope! Cope cope cope!

Done with you.


----------



## Slob (Aug 16, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> As for the last paragraph, just lol. By the same logic the even safer choice is not to leave your house at all.


Or how about don't leave your house looking like a downy retard?


itsOVER said:


> I knew it boyo, I just knew you'd jump up and say cope.
> 
> "Mummy, mummy, look I won! I said cope! Cope cope cope!
> 
> Done with you.


You're a clown who fucked prostitutes in EE and you're claiming it's a success with women. That's the definition of cope.
What's funny is you saw the word "cope", got triggered and ignored the rest of what I said because you know it's true.
Crying little bitch.

>bro I fucked prostitutes in Ukraine and I wore my big boy shoes, see it's fine bro!


----------



## Redrighthand (Aug 16, 2019)

Slob said:


> Don't be one of these clowns.


lmao, are these guys for real? 250$ elevator shoes look like normal shoes, when wearing jeans no one could spot them


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 17, 2019)

norwoodreaper said:


> Say you get into bedroom with girl and she notice u look shorter when u take shoes off, what then? srs question


by then it is too late bro


----------



## dingodongo (Aug 17, 2019)

The answer is WHO GIVES A FUCK. Really.. Women do all kinds of shit to make themselves appear better than they are. Silicone tits, asses, makeup, botox injections, fillers, fake hair, fake lashes, fake everything. Women wear big ass heels most of the time themselves so when you both take your lifts off you are both shorter anyway LOL


----------



## Okiwaga (Aug 17, 2019)

No one cares no one asks


----------



## Lorsss (Aug 17, 2019)

norwoodreaper said:


> Say you get into bedroom with girl and she notice u look shorter when u take shoes off, what then? srs question


I wear them until I sit on the side of the bed.
When I'm seated I always keep a good posture so I look taller.

If I am wearing hardcore shoe lifts (4cm) and the girl noticed them in the shoes, I may tell her it's a compressible orthopedic insole


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Aug 17, 2019)

Just say you're wearing height increasing insoles like it's normal, just as normal as women wearing high heels


----------



## Fubarcel (Aug 17, 2019)

I'm 6ft and I wear 1" lifts, plus the shoes themselves have a 1" heel so I'm 6'2 in public
when I take them off, no one notices because I was tall enough to begin with. Just wear 1" lifts bro, every bit counts, don't discount it as something meaningless.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 17, 2019)

she'll realize u are a redpill mohafucka, she'll get more wet
it's a win game
if things go down i take them off and run like a mothafucka

who cares

I just want to walk aroung 10cm taller, fck it

i'll buy these boots, jeans over them


----------



## Slob (Aug 17, 2019)

Fubarcel said:


> so I'm 6'2 in public


No, you're 6'1" in public. You can only count the added height from lifts because other men wear shoes too. I've noticed americans measure their height with their shoes on.
And you're right, no more than 1" otherwise shoes start looking odd, gait becomes weird, uncomfortable etc.


----------



## Lorsss (Aug 17, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Just say you're wearing height increasing insoles like it's normal, just as normal as women wearing high heels


you don't have to admit you are wearing them to increase height.
just tell them you are obliged to wear them because they are orthopedic insoles


----------



## satoshisacuck (Aug 17, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> you don't have to admit you are wearing them to increase height.
> just tell them you are obliged to wear them because they are orthopedic insoles



Nice, upto what height do you think is passable?


----------



## make_it_to_the_top (Aug 17, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> You can get away with frauding 3 inches - use 7cm lifts (which actually provide a 5cm height gain) and 4.5cm platform boots (which actually provide a 2.5cm gain above and beyond what normal shoes provide). There's your 7.5cm, or 3 inches. Did this in Eastern Europe, and had plenty of success with it.



Could you provide some examples of legit "4.5cm platform boots"? Shit like this may look ridiculous, lmao


----------



## Lorsss (Aug 17, 2019)

satoshisacuck said:


> Nice, upto what height do you think is passable?


just increase the height progressively, shoe lifts are made of 3 attacchable soles and increase height from 1.8cm to 3.6cm.
if you wear boots, you can gain an extra centimeter, compared to standard shoes.


----------



## Fubarcel (Aug 17, 2019)

Slob said:


> No, you're 6'1" in public. You can only count the added height from lifts because other men wear shoes too.


What autism is this? I'm 6ft, my shoes have a 1" heel and my insoles add another inch and that adds up to 6'1? What has other men wearing shoes got to do with the price of butter?


----------



## alexanderleonidas8 (Aug 17, 2019)

norwoodreaper said:


> Say you get into bedroom with girl and she notice u look shorter when u take shoes off, what then? srs question



Lol who cares? I’ve fucked so many bitches, just pump and dump and gtfo


----------



## Superking (Aug 17, 2019)

I think there are a lot of good points made in this thread. I think the best thing you can do is wear shoes/boots that look fashionable and are maybe a size bigger than you would normally get, and put 1-2" worth of lifts in them. The poster who said you don't get the full height of the lifts knows what they are talking about. Wear pants that cover a bit of the shoe and definitely get high ankles. Whatever you choose to wear should definitely be comfortable. If you are the sort of person to worry about getting caught wearing shoe lifts then the best you can do is wear small ones so frequently that you forget they're even in there. I'm 6'1" and wear lifts because being a bit taller than average is alright but being more than 1 SD above average makes you stand out way more.


----------



## Memeito (Dec 23, 2019)

There are elevator slippers, so when you get home with the girl, you take off one shoe, and put a slipper and you take down the other shoe and put the next slipper, so it won't be noticeable. You also put the girl to take off her high-heels and give her a pair of flat slippers. 
When you get her in the bedroom, and lie on the bed you can easily take off your slippers and she won't notice anything if she is also lying down. Also make sure the light is dim in the bedroom.


----------



## jj43 (Dec 23, 2019)

Memeito said:


> There are elevator slippers, so when you get home with the girl, you take off one shoe, and put a slipper and you take down the other shoe and put the next slipper, so it won't be noticeable. You also put the girl to take off her high-heels and give her a pair of flat slippers.
> When you get her in the bedroom, and lie on the bed you can easily take off your slippers and she won't notice anything if she is also lying down. Also make sure the light is dim in the bedroom.


Where can you buy elevated slippers


----------



## Memeito (Dec 23, 2019)

jj43 said:


> Where can you buy elevated slippers


Here:
Elevator slipper.


----------



## jj43 (Dec 23, 2019)

Memeito said:


> Here:
> Elevator slipper.


Ah thanks


----------



## chuckgrant (Nov 6, 2020)

I don’t wear socks and use it as an excuse to keep my boots on lmao, I wear doc martens and fit 3 insoles in, I literally just ask if I can keep my boots on cause I’m not wearing socks. Just avoid like airport security or like a mosque where you’re forced to take them off and become barefoot and 2 inches shorter but its pretty rare and most ppl will let it slide.


----------

